# Contest judging - poll or panel?



## ed4copies (Jun 14, 2008)

Kind of a "poll on polls"??

To judge our "alternative Ivory" contest, should I select a panel of three judges or should we make a "Poll" and let the membership choose their favorite?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 14, 2008)

If nominated, I will not run.  If elected I will not serve.  No way you are sticking me with this one, Ed!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 14, 2008)

<center>*DID YOU SEE THAT?????

LESS THAN 10 MINUTES*</center>

*<center>And he has tried to sway the poll!!

Feigning disinterest again!!

He's a calculating ol' <s>bast</s> sucker!!!!</center>*


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 14, 2008)

What is the "alternative Ivory" contest?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 14, 2008)

George, I may be a calculating old <s>bast</s> sucker, but I can answer your question.  Try this link:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37743


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 15, 2008)

if you entered, you're on the panel.  can't vote for your own entry.  I hate referees...let the players decide the game!


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll volunteer to be a judge.  I dislike all of you the same amount.  I don't take bribes, but if something showed up in the mail, I certainly wouldn't take the trouble to send it back.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 16, 2008)

Spoken like a true Chicago politician, Chris!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 16, 2008)

Lookin' like a member poll in our future - more input is desirable!!!!!

(fancy way to "bump")


----------

